# 06 GTO clutch pedal question



## t2ae (Apr 25, 2013)

hey guys i recently just purchased my first 2006 gto, i have always been a big car guy as i own right now a 94 rx7 turbo and a 88 rx7 turbo. i have been having a odd problem with the clutch pedal on wot pulls. it seems that the clutch engagement starts to release lower to the floor. i have been reading this is someone common. i just replaced all of the clutch fluid and bled it as well. that didnt really help. the car has 64k all stock besides a x-pipe and flowmaster mufflers. really would like to know what you guys think as i dont just wanna throw parts at it. im thinking either the slave or clutch


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

It it a common problem. It's sometimes the stock clutch master cylinder, but it could also be the pressure plate. Tick Performance makes a great replacement master cylinder.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The master isn't the problem. Put in an upgraded clutch. Measure TOB to PP fingers to see if you need to shim. While you're in there install a remote bleeder too. Problem solved.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Its a common problem if the clutch is wearing out. NOT common for the clutch to operate near floor level. Used car= used hard MORE than likely. My clutch engages with barely depressing it. It is NOT a common problem with this car for it to operate the way you describe.


----------



## t2ae (Apr 25, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Its a common problem if the clutch is wearing out. NOT common for the clutch to operate near floor level. Used car= used hard MORE than likely. My clutch engages with barely depressing it. It is NOT a common problem with this car for it to operate the way you describe.


hmm ive been reading alot of threads of this same problem. just spoke with a few shops who specialize in these and all agree to switch to the tick performance master cylinder


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Many who use the standard clutch for spirited driving end up upgrading them. I know personal friends who have. The clutch in this car is not meant for that purpose, its just a normal road car. Far too many take the car beyond its intended purpose and like you experienced, end up having to upgrade because the clutch was used over and above the intended purpose. This forum is filled with kids coming on here 2-3rd owners not knowing this who purchased someone else's "abused" car and end up upgrading clutches, rear ends screwed up, engines blowing oil, radiators shot, front ends beat to death. 

A clutch engaging at the floor is not "common" its uncommon in this car. I've driven manuals all my life and never have I had a car with this "common" issue. In the old days before hydraulics linkage could be adjusted, not with hydraulics. Pressure plates etc get used hard and slipping begins engaging points out of whack. To depress a clutch the entire way to the floor before it grabs is an UH OH. The master cylinder or slave cylinder if not functioning properly won't distribute the fluid properly and hopefully this will be all your issue is.


----------



## t2ae (Apr 25, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Many who use the standard clutch for spirited driving end up upgrading them. I know personal friends who have. The clutch in this car is not meant for that purpose, its just a normal road car. Far too many take the car beyond its intended purpose and like you experienced, end up having to upgrade because the clutch was used over and above the intended purpose. This forum is filled with kids coming on here 2-3rd owners not knowing this who purchased someone else's "abused" car and end up upgrading clutches, rear ends screwed up, engines blowing oil, radiators shot, front ends beat to death.
> 
> A clutch engaging at the floor is not "common" its uncommon in this car. I've driven manuals all my life and never have I had a car with this "common" issue. In the old days before hydraulics linkage could be adjusted, not with hydraulics. Pressure plates etc get used hard and slipping begins engaging points out of whack. To depress a clutch the entire way to the floor before it grabs is an UH OH. The master cylinder or slave cylinder if not functioning properly won't distribute the fluid properly and hopefully this will be all your issue is.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/clutch-issues-35791/
this thread is the exact same problem as im having. i dont mind upgrading the clutch at all but i just want to know the problem before i throw parts at it ya know? i dont feel my clutch slip not smell it ever is the reason im leaning more toward the hydraulic side of the system. as well as "RPM motorsports" saying its "common" thanks for your input im not trying to argue just help some help:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

t2ae said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/clutch-issues-35791/
> this thread is the exact same problem as im having. i dont mind upgrading the clutch at all but i just want to know the problem before i throw parts at it ya know? i dont feel my clutch slip not smell it ever is the reason im leaning more toward the hydraulic side of the system. as well as "RPM motorsports" saying its "common" thanks for your input im not trying to argue just help some help:cheers


I don't buy it. I don't buy a brake pedal engaging at the floor either. If its common for your car then enjoy. If its common then I'd not waste money on a new master cylinder and someone shouldn't be trying to sell you one. Why spend the money on a new tick M.C. to achieve the same common result? I just know my GTO has an uncommon problem then. So many settle for a "common" issue. So many come on here saying this that and the other thing is normal. I must have the one car thats not normal then. If it makes them happy thats all that matters. Good luck.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I suggested both the pressure place and MC. Could be either, and I'm saying it's common because I see it on forums a ton. I haven't had the problem, but I bought it with an aftermarket clutch. Again, could be either PP or MC.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It becomes "common" because the clutch system is taken beyond its normal use. Common being this is what happens when its worn and not functioning the way it was meant. Many get the car after its "common" and settle for it being common which is now common. It's not common for a new clutch to grab near the floor but whadda I know I only been driving them almost 40 years I had all uncommon ones.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, not trying to start anything. Just saying. He didn't say it was a new clutch, just that he replaced the fluid. I don't have the problem because I have an aftermarket clutch, thus why I suggested it possibly being the pressure plate. It could be the master, too, as I've seen many members saying that fixed the issue. Some say clutch, some say master.


----------



## t2ae (Apr 25, 2013)

no one is trying to argue over whos right or wrong here....i posted this thread to try an get others ideas of where to start. I am not trying to argue if it is common or un common. hell everyone i have ever talked to has said i need to get rid of my fuel pulsation dampner because of os so popular engine fires on rx7s but guess what i've never had a engine fire and i still have my factory pulsation dampner...but not to get off subject.your right i am new on here and everyone is at one point but the fact remains im here to learn not argue. the reason i am starting out with the tick performance cylinder is because of 1) alot easier that doing a clutch 2) cheaper than doing a clutch 3) more people say that fixes there issue. i will keep this updated as i am ordering my cylinder next week. thank you for know inputs really!! Just trying to keep this civil and share knowledge with eachother


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't see anyone arguing, I see opinions shared. You came on here saying your having an odd problem with the clutch as its engaging lower to the floor then say you read its a common. If its a common then why ask opinions? You seek answers and opinions. I told you its not a common on a healthy clutch. It's a common problem on a clutch that is not healthy. I explained. Someone tells you its common but here upgrade it, why? If you don't want to hear opinions then don't ask. It's really just that simple. I'm telling you there is an issue going on that has the clutch engaging at the floor, if you want to dismiss it as common or have an outfit dismiss it as common, then leave well enough alone. Thats my opinion. While your at it ..... have that outfit that tells you its common but wants to sell you a M.C. to investigate your throwout bearing, pressure plate and other associated parts.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Did the previous owner install a new clutch before you bought the car?


----------



## t2ae (Apr 25, 2013)

no he has not replaced the clutch. i know 64k is a decent amout of miles especially if it has been beaten on. im going to probably replace the clutch as well a little down the road but i would rather start with the master since it is alot easier to replace. ill post up if it fixes the current issue


----------



## zippyd31 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have the same problem with my 06 GTO at 80k. It has a mild cam, long tube headers, and a cat back. Usually pumping the clutch pedal after a WOT pull restores the pressure. I'm thinking it's the Master Cylinder. Would you agree with that assessment?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

t2ae said:


> no he has not replaced the clutch. i know 64k is a decent amout of miles especially if it has been beaten on. im going to probably replace the clutch as well a little down the road but i would rather start with the master since it is alot easier to replace. ill post up if it fixes the current issue


Miles don't matter on the clutch. Its how you drive. I've seen OEM ones go into 100k with no signs of failing. Mine had almost 80k and I was putting down 
almost 400 and drove it hard.



zippyd31 said:


> I have the same problem with my 06 GTO at 80k. It has a mild cam, long tube headers, and a cat back. Usually pumping the clutch pedal after a WOT pull restores the pressure. I'm thinking it's the Master Cylinder. Would you agree with that assessment?


My GTO and my C5Z does that. Best thing you can do it start with bleeding the system.


----------



## t2ae (Apr 25, 2013)

ive bled the system three times and no difference..


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I have a 2005 GTO I bought brand new and have never abused. Repeat, never abused. Sometimes I do accelerate pretty good on freeway ramps, but they are after all called acceleration ramps. This is with the clutch smoothly and normally engaged and in 3rd gear. The car has 20,000 miles on it, and the clutch is on the floor, the "common" problem. Looks like a big percentage of forum posts are complaining about clutch problems, so I would to have say this is a common problem with many GTOs including mine. Yes, used and abused cars can have clutch problems. But mine is neither used nor abused. Leads me to believe this is a design problem with GTOs that causes repeated failures. I say COMMON.


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just like the OP, I installed the Tick master today, because that is a whole lot easier and cheaper than pulling the 6-speed, and I hope that fixes the common problem. I doubt the clutch itself is bad, but I may still have a bad slave, because there was oily residue on the underside of my bell housing, and I added fluid a couple of times. I'm bleeding the system tomorrow, and will let you know if the Tick master fixed it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it has more to do with the pressure plate. My buddy, 02 C5Z with 500rwhp NA build, used to have the same pedal feel as me when stock. He put a Monster stage 3, but stuck with GM master and slave, and can do pulls all day without any engagement issues.

I'm planning to do a Monster stage 2 so I can spray. I know its a waste of my time but I really want to replace 1 piece at a time, take them apart, and understand how the system works better and what the actually weak links are.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

kentj340 said:


> Just like the OP, I installed the Tick master today, because that is a whole lot easier and cheaper than pulling the 6-speed, and I hope that fixes the common problem. I doubt the clutch itself is bad, but I may still have a bad slave, because there was oily residue on the underside of my bell housing, and I added fluid a couple of times. I'm bleeding the system tomorrow, and will let you know if the Tick master fixed it.


The Tick is usually a BandAid and if you have a leaking slave you are going to have to pull the trans anyways. I'd suggest you do that sooner rather than later as a total failure will leave you waiting for a flatbed. 

Floored pedals is because the fluid or fluid/air bubbles aren't pushing back the master, likely the pressure plate is weak. The pressure plate is the source of the "spring" to push the slave>fluid>master>pedal back. So while you're in there replacing the slave replace the clutch assembly and install a remote bleeder.


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Good advice. All I can say is, after the Tick master install, pedal effort is restored, and the car is back to normal - so far. See my other post:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/clutch-question-50793/

Based on results, I'm thinking that if the pressure plate spring back was good, but the master wasn't pumping right due to internal leaking, that could cause the pedal effort to weaken.

I was a little surprised to notice that the original master was plastic.

Time will tell. My slave could still turn up bad. Right now I'm happy with fingers crossed.


----------

